# Making The Perfect Rattie Home!



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Del...HWZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327504940&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...5BRI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327504940&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...J29A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1327504940&sr=8-8

I own all these cages and have rats in them sadly I am aweful at getting creative ideas to decorate my rattie cages =(!

Can anyone give me ideas what should I buy for my cages or things I can put in them to make them more fun.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Lots of hammocks are a good idea, and my ratties love to nest in empty tissue boxes and in a box that some clementines came in. I also made a couple of igloos from plastic bowls from the Dollar Store, and a tunnel from a half-gallon milk carton. They also like the pile of fleece and batting scraps I gave them. If you have girls, they might enjoy running in a Wodent Wheel (my girls love theirs, but the boys think it's silly). Empty cereal boxes and large-sized yogurt containers also make great hideouts. Have fun!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

goodwill- I get baskets, plastic bowls, blankets, and who knows what else there for my rats to enjoy. I just go in and search through the bins of tubs and baskets until i find just the right thing!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the first cage listed and have used wire to hang a basket next to the upper most level. I also use kleenex boxes, and various tunnel type objects


----------



## serenityrats<3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Personlly, I would ditch the shelves. Hammocks are much more versatile and easier to clean (toss 'em in the washing machine). You can get them in all different shapes, sizes and colors. Or you can easily make them yourself with old towels, shirts or get some fleece. Beyond hammocks, rats love boxes, toilet paper rolls and anything they can drag around. If you buy milk or orange juice in paper carton, try cutting a couple holes in it when you're done using it and they'll love it (remember to rinse it first). Goodwill is definitely a good idea.


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of my rats do not use hammocks and my babies chew them till they fall down lol so I would not use them for shelves. I will look into getting more stuff tho thank you everyone


----------



## kitcatcodi (Jan 8, 2012)

If your ratties are litter box trained, like mine, you can go out and get a blanket (i chose flannel) and put it in the bottom of the cage. Ropes are fun! They love these if they go from one side to the other. Rats are smart and they walk it like a trapeze rope  you can buy wood blocks that hang on the wire, cover the included hammock with some fabric you can buy at Wal-mart or something. The shelves you can use adhesive velcro beneath, attach the other velcro to the fabric and cover the shelves with something cute and fun. If you do this correctly there is no way for the ratty to find the velcro and its easy to clean, you toss them into the wash and its done. Nesting boxes are good too. You can go out and buy one or you can make them yourself: search it on youtube! My rat loves socks, pouches, a wooden tunnel I got him and spends most of his time being lazy and sleeping on my shoulder or cuddling. Tissue boxes, towels, digging boxes, etc. Hope this helped!


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

When I first got my boys I tied a small wicker basket to the top of the cage. They lined it with tissues and paper towels.  Plus it also made a good chew toy. Unfortunately it got gross after a while so I had to toss it, but for the few months I had it, they boys LOVED it.






I've also heard that rats like this fisher price cube. I'm gonna see if I can get my hands on one to give to my boys.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I made tube hammocks using a old formula can (but an oatmeal can would work too) and covering it in a fun fleece or material then attach it to the cage with colorful pipecleaners. You can see it in the pic below, behind the hammock- its that blue tube thing. 







A bandana tied to the top cage bars (each corner) and filled with shredded gift wrapping tissue paper makes a fun and crinkly place to dig for goodies (toss some treats in there). In the pic below instead of a bandana I just used a cool printed scrap of fabric.







Baby toys make good toys too. In this pic you can see a pink rattle that they can push around, a dangling cupcake baby toy that also rattles, a snuggle sack made out of a soft baby toys bucket.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Buddy said:


> When I first got my boys I tied a small wicker basket to the top of the cage. They lined it with tissues and paper towels.  Plus it also made a good chew toy. Unfortunately it got gross after a while so I had to toss it, but for the few months I had it, they boys LOVED it.
> View attachment 4106
> I've also heard that rats like this fisher price cube. I'm gonna see if I can get my hands on one to give to my boys.


OMG I see those Fisher Price cubes in the baby consignement stores ALL THE TIME! I kept thinking I would get one for my 1 yr old daughter....maybe I will have to get 3- one of my daughter and two for my ratties!


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

My boys *love *tubes. I originally bought them a cardboard one, and when I saw they were sleeping in it instead of their igloo (which they only use for hiding food and playing in), I bought a plastic tube thing from Petsmart that resembles a bendy straw (it can be manipulated into different shapes), and they love it. I made them a hammock, but they hated it, so I bought a hanging tube-like ferret hammock, which they love (but not as much as their plastic tube). I have the Petco Rat Manor (which I love), and took out the third half shelf so they would have room for hanging items. I stuck a chewable bird perch in their cage, but they haven't touched it. LOL. Heathcliffe chewed on it when I put it in his face, but they ignore it besides. It was worth a try. 

I plan on buying a bird 'playground' for them to play and climb on when they're out of their cage. 

We had fleece laying around when I bought the boys, so they have that for bedding. It's eco-friendly, cheap in the long run, and it looks great. They HAD a litter box, but they never went in it, instead, they slept in it. I suppose it smelled like home to them. They never go on the top floors, only the bottom, so I removed the litter box to save room (they weren't using it anyway). So far, so good.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Feb 12, 2012)

I LOVE the links & baby toys idea! I just adopted 2 females from Petco & have been looking for some fun toys to put in their temporary home. I'm going out tomorrow to see about a getting a bigger one. The one that came with them is just too small for 1 large & 1 medium rats. My first post on this site-exciting!



shawnalaufer said:


> I made tube hammocks using a old formula can (but an oatmeal can would work too) and covering it in a fun fleece or material then attach it to the cage with colorful pipecleaners. You can see it in the pic below, behind the hammock- its that blue tube thing.
> View attachment 4241
> 
> A bandana tied to the top cage bars (each corner) and filled with shredded gift wrapping tissue paper makes a fun and crinkly place to dig for goodies (toss some treats in there). In the pic below instead of a bandana I just used a cool printed scrap of fabric.
> ...


----------

